# Question on older 5/22 blower 247.88700, Impeller mod?



## BohNatty (Jan 22, 2016)

Just picked up a NICE used 5/22 Craftsman blower for cheap. I seen it had a plastic impeller and I was wondering if its worth doing the impeller mod or not. Any input? It has about 3/8"-1/2" clearance between the impeller to the housing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum BohNatty


Don't know on that one, sorry. Hopefully someone with some experience on them will pipe up.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The official Clarence site recommends against using them on plastic impellers. You can go for it and hope for the best. Perhaps price out a replacement impeller first just in case.


----------



## BohNatty (Jan 22, 2016)

There is a price on it, but the impeller seems to be out in some places. Maybe I should pull it off at the end of the season and try to make a steel one? Unless they make a steel one for it, like a replacement or one that will work


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF BohNatty. If you measure the impeller diameter, number of blades, blade length and shaft size, someone here with parts machines may be able to find a suitable metal impeller for you. Hopefully.


----------



## BohNatty (Jan 22, 2016)

Alright, were about to get 24+" up here. So I think after the snow and come spring time, I'll tear her down.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bo, welcome to *SBF!!* if you get a ton of snow just take it easy and don't over speed your machine, you don't want to break it now. then decide if its actually worth putting a steel impeller on or if it would be better to get a more robust machine and sell the craftsman


----------



## BohNatty (Jan 22, 2016)

That's true. I mean it seems to be pretty stout little machine. But it may be a better machine for lighter work. I'm going to stay on top of it regardless...


----------

